
Student invents technology to produce world’s ‘cheapest’ power - abrimo
http://www.thedailystar.net/beta2/news/student-invents-technology-to-produce-worlds-cheapest-power/
======
kken
And yet another perpetuum mobile. Does not work, is scam.

~~~
mrmagooey
Indeed, why people upvote these things is beyond me.

~~~
officialjunk
Don't have the links handy right now, but there are patents for these types of
physics hocus pocus "inventions."

Also, why does the title of this submission have quotes around "cheapest?"

------
moocowduckquack
My favourite one of these is this stupidness in Brazil, which seemingly has
decided that the problem with perpetual motion was just that nobody had built
it big enough yet, or something -
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Frarenergia.com.br%2F&act=url)
\- apparently they are currently building a second one in Illinois.

 _" O speculators about perpetual motion, how many vain chimeras have you
created in the like quest? Go and take your place with the seekers after
gold."_

Leonardo da Vinci

~~~
lowmagnet
That's cg.

~~~
moocowduckquack
maybe - _" Now, before you all scream “Photoshopped,” take a gander at a
FotoForensics analysis of one of the images, where ELA (error level analysis)
seems to indicate consistent levels of compression. EXIF data shows the
pictures were shot with a Sony DSC-WX5 and saved in PhotoScape. It may be
simpler than that: you can easily recognize the same employees in different
shots from different angles, and there are quite a lot of photos. RAR
Energia’s most recent endeavor—a second machine in Gilman Illinois—seems to
have been erected in the past two months. The Gilman warehouse is located on
property belonging to bio-diesel manufacturing firm Incobrasa Industries
(named a “Company of the [RAR Energia] group” on the RAR Energia site). Here’s
a little internet sleuthing for your consideration: a photo of the completed
warehouse and a Google maps link to the location in question (40.763176,
-88.012706). Note the distinctly shaped building in the background (another
view here, during construction), which can be found due south of the location
indicated in the Google maps link. We’re not suggesting that you completely
rule out image manipulation, but if it’s Photoshopped, it’s a damned elaborate
job."_ \- [http://hackaday.com/2013/11/30/gravity-powered-generator-
rea...](http://hackaday.com/2013/11/30/gravity-powered-generator-real-or-
fake/)

------
lervag
If it sounds to good to be true...

